# Advocate and Droncit?



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Having spent much of yesterday trying to get half a Drontal tablet down the kittens' necks, I have admitted defeat. 

They are treated monthly with Advocate, but this doesn't cover tapeworm. Can I use Droncit as well as Advocate? And, if so, how long should I leave it after using the Advocate before applying the Droncit? They are indoor cats, but I've started feeding them a little bit of raw food.

Thanks!

LG


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Revolution will cover it all including ear mites, except for hydatid tapeworm which you can use milbemax for that

Revolution is good for kittens over 6 weeks old


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, but want to avoid milbemax as it requires a prescription and is expensive.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

LaurenGrace said:


> Thanks, but want to avoid milbemax as it requires a prescription and is expensive.


Here in Oz it is a ask at vet but no prescription needed  and not that expensive shame it is there as it is the best choice 

There are only 2 drugs that i know of that do hydatid tapeworm in cats, one is mibemax, the other is propantel. Other than that revolution is imho is the best bet for the rest


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I am coincidently thinking to give one of my kittys a 4kg dose, I did try to hide it some time ago in plain muscle meat and it was discovered and spat out, so my cunning plan is to use a pair of sharp pointed scissors to cut a tiny slit in a piece of liver thus making a pocket and then ensure that the tablet is well hidden inside. This method works very well for any other tablets but I am quite shocked at the size of the drontals! I think likely I will split it in 2 and give her an extra dose of liver which she will be very happy with.

The cunning is that the cat knows that liver requires no chewing and as it is highly prized I always feed the daily allowance by hand to each cat and they always swallow it whole in case any other cat get near it.


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I tried everything to hide it but they weren't fooled! 

I can't find anything online to say whether it's safe to use Advocate and Droncit together. I would leave two weeks in between applications, so might give it a go and just hope it's okay. Vet gave Advocate and Drontal at the same time and am assuming Droncit is basically the same thing as Drontal, just topical rather than pill form.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i wouldnt be guessing at whats the best to use together, phone the vet and just ask, they will be very helpful and then you will know the right answer.
i use profender spot on and advocate 2 weeks apart but my vet gives me the treatments.


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Am taking Spangle in to be spayed tomorrow, so I'll ask her then.


----------

